

17 Electric Cars You Should Know About from 2005 to 2008 - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/17-electric-cars-overview-2005-to-2008.php

======
aggieben
I've been watching stuff like this for months, and I've seen very few
commercial efforts to bring a light-duty truck to the EV showroom floor. Why?
It doesn't make any sense. A light-duty truck is the perfect vehicle for an EV
redesign because it's simpler, more room for batteries, sturdier frame,
inexpensive, etc. etc. etc.

Grrr. I don't want a tin can. I want to plug in my Ranger.

